# Your thoughts and experience needed



## oneshot (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello!

I am just starting to put together a yard haunt (I know it's a little late) and every year I want to add to it, and make it bigger and better. So here's my question:

Did you or should you come up with a theme for the entire haunt? Meaning, right now I only have one prop started for the garden, but should I just build whatever I feel like or should it all be geared toward a theme or story? Like wouldn't it be weird to go through cemetery gates and then see a psycho clown, a crashed spaceship, and a drum leaking toxic stuff?

Or should I come up with a story, and make all the props relate to the story?

Your thoughts and how you started, and what you would have done differently if you could start over would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

There are those that pick a theme and stick with it.
There are people that change the theme of the yard every year.
Then there are those with no theme.

I started out changing themes every year,but when I moved, I began to stick with one thing and add to it every year.I move things around the yard so that they aren't in the same spot and add a new prop or two.I wrote an extensive backstory, which I can draw ideas from and someday will make a great mini-series.....

There is no right or wrong way.
Do what feels right for you,without breaking the law or embarrassing relatives.........


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

ya exactly, no right or wrong way. I started with one large shed walk thru and have grown every year to about 9 spicific rooms plus 4 display areas.I still have all the same things every year but I move props and decos to different areas or in different rooms, and change the order of the rooms so it never looks the same two years in a row. last year my skull chandoliere was in the devil room , this year it will be in the devil room. I try to heep a little order in the way the haunt is layed out, for instance I keep the carnEvil, dot room and clown rooms together.And keep the "monster' rooms together like the mummy room vampire room are one after the other. I have so many alien masks, and i wanna use them , so I usually put an alien area off to the side even tho it doesn t nessisarily "go" with witchs.
Last year the coffin was in Frankinstiens Lab, this year the same coffin will be in the vampire room. Its all good, Nobodys going to tell you your doing your own haunt wrong!:googly:


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like a story/theme, but there are alot of props that work in any theme, I'd say build around those first, ie. corpses, skulls, rats, bats, go with almost any theme. Make some pvc armatures and dress to fit the theme each year. Think modular.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> I like a story/theme, but there are alot of props that work in any theme, I'd say build around those first, ie. corpses, skulls, rats, bats, go with almost any theme. Make some pvc armatures and dress to fit the theme each year. Think modular.


Personally I like themes and pretty much take the same approach as what Devils Chariot said above. To each his own though. I just wish I could hand out candy AND go around and see everyone's yard on Halloween.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Spookie said:


> Personally I like themes and pretty much take the same approach as what Devils Chariot said above. To each his own though. I just wish I could hand out candy AND go around and see everyone's yard on Halloween.


Yeah! me to. I didn't even get to carve a pumpkin last year...too busy.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What do you like? What reminds you of Halloween? Themes are fine but they can limit you. Changing things each year can be expensive and cumbersome (you need to store all the stuff you don't use). Maybe start by designing a small scene around the prop you have, and then build off of that each year. We have had much fun and success with a traditional haunted house "theme".
Graveyard with zombies, fog, coffin, skeletons. The walk through part incorporates our covered patio that has housed a witch scene. We use our garage as the candy hand out but it is done in a gothic vampire scene. Lots of carved pumpkins, a scarecrow, lighting, bats, flickering lanterns, etc..
As mentioned, move things around a bit each year (most folks will never remember all they saw or the placement of it, only that they enjoyed your display). We try to add some new things each year; usually a big "noticeable" prop, and a few smaller accents.
I agree that some haunts/displays look like the Fright Catalog blew chunks; aliens, zombies, Michael Myers, a mad scientist, all sitting in a coffin surrounded by "Caution! Police Line. Do not Enter" tape. I personally like some continuity to a display rather than a hodge podge of thrown together ideas, but to each their own. Do what suits you, and as always, poach ideas from others! That's why these forums exist!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I think everyone's advice is really good.

We have one general theme (haunted country estate) that we build on every year. Our first year was so lacking in props, it's almost funny. If you keep your theme fairly general, you can always add different "mini-themes" to it later. (Example - I plan on adding a gypsy fortune teller mini-theme to our haunt, in the future - Gypsies commonly camped on many estates, in the past).

I also think that it is a good idea to build your theme around the style of your home and the history of your area. For example, it's hard to do a Victorian goth theme if you live in a 1950's tract home, so why not run with what you've got? Put some real thought into things before you start creating and you'll be better off and happier with the results.

I also agree with jdubbya - think about what you love about Halloween and go from there.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

Its sometimes easier to have a theme if you have a yard set up to have people walk through a path. My front yard is smallish so I just made a display including a cemetary and couple of other features. I have an FCG in an upstairs window, a ghoul in the back of the cemetary. I am the only "actor" in my set so its a one man show.

Just have fun, you will figure out what works for you. Since I dont have a theme like Pirates or UFOs or whatnot...my theme is Halloween.


----------

